# Dover Ferry Tonight - DFDS



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I am just about to leave to head to Dover for the 6am ferry to Dunkirk. If I turn up around midnight am I going to be allowed to park up at the terminal and wait or will I have to sling my proverbial hook and find somewhere else?

We are going to the D Day remembrance events at Caen which I am looking forward to.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are a bit touchy about people staying for any length of time before a ferry. (its the port authority not the ferry operators. If you ask them very nicely, and there is space on the sailing prior to the one you are booked on they usually let you go early(but not 6 hours early!) for no extra cost. 

I tried it a while ago and was informed in no uncertain terms that I could NOT stay. You are provided with a pass to get out without going via customs etc.

Why not use the far end of marine parade where it becomes something else the name of which escapes me. free parking for MH's.

DONT use Marine Parade as there are restrictions on MH parking and they do issue tickets. yes I know lots have stayed there and many still do but why take the risk??

If you find marine Parade on Google maps just keep heading away from the ferry terminal and you will come to the correct place. If you get to the roundabout you have overshot by about 50 metres


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for that Mr P! I will have a look when we get down there later on.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you can get to Canterbury before 20:30 you can stay there
https://www.canterbury.gov.uk/parking-travel-roads/parking/park-and-ride/motorhomes-and-park-ride/

30 mins from Dover
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/Canterbury,+Kent,+UK/Dover,+Kent,+UK/@51.205042,1.068059,11z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x47d94ac50d832c89:0x9ef1e5533783f98a!2m2!1d1.0789089!2d51.280233!1m5!1m1!1s0x47dea4d1553332ff:0x32785c875ad74851!2m2!1d1.3134027!2d51.1278758!3e0


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

It's the Esplanade and Waterloo Crescent that you need to be on - that leads to Marine Parade. as you come off the roundabout onto the Esplanade you will see some m/h bays marked out.

it can get busy there so good luck in getting a space


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, really helpful. I will give it a drive past and see if there is any space.

Not going to make Canterbury, coming down from the frozen North so its about 3hrs and not finished packing yet.


----------

